# Strawberry - Sept 20th



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

We were on the water at daybreak with fish rising everywhere. If you could time the rises you could walk out 50 feet from the marina and back without getting your feet wet. It was a little frustrating to see all those fish rising and only catch a couple. My friend, Curtis, was able to catch one on a hopper and another on a midge pattern. I managed one on a white jerkbait.

UtahOnTheFly planned a get together and were all fishing Bryan's Fork (SP) so we headed over there to fish with them. They were tubin' or toonin'. I am sure Curtis was branded as a traitor fishing from a bass boat but was soon forgiven. Managed a couple more on white jerkbaits and midge patterns. I finally got one on a white streamer fly called a SarMulMac (Sardine, Mullet, Mackerel). It's a large white saltwater streamer meant for stripers and other in-shore game fish. Has worked well for me for bass too.

Finally met the UtahOnTheFly bunch for a shore lunch. The menu: Burgers and Brats with all the trimmings, very tasty. Good to meet all the fly guys. I was impressed with all the paraphernalia on some of the toons. Those guys take it as seriously as I do.

Not sure what happened to the weather but only got one short deluge. Fished a little while after lunch but had to get down the hill. Not a great day for me. Even the fly guys were having a tough time. Going to try again in a couple of weeks. Sorry, no pics this time. Only caught slotters.

HockeyMan


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds like a good time, even though not the fastest trip. i went to renegade and was fishing at first light as well. we trolled around for a while and picked up a couple, and even a random chub. the bait fishing was slow, as i only got 2 on a worm and one on a pointer in about an hour. we trolled for a couple more hours until a pretty good storm appeared on the horizon. we decided to quit before it hit, so we headed back to the boat ramp. and, as usual, it dumped rain on us about half way back. we ended up with a dozen or so slot cutts, and 2 13-14" rainbows. a little slow, but still a fun morning.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have seen fish breaking the surface like that and I have tried throwing some wet flies at them thinking this is going to be good. Only caught a few when they are feeding on the surface. If they are breaking the surface and you have a fly rod, try throwing what they are feeding on and it is usually a fish every cast when they are a frenzy like that.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

My friend and I were up there on the 18th waiting to get a boat rental at the Strawberry Bay Marina 15 min or so before they opened. Just like the OP said, if you could've timed it right you could've walked across the water on the backs of all the rising fish. I threw a small rapala at them and they weren't interested. Before I could get something else on my line the sun started to break and the action was over...and the marina opened, so we went in to get our boat.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

If I make it up to the berry again I am going to fish my usual haunts...the mouth of the narrows. My fall trips to Strawberry are normally late Sept, early Oct. It may have been too early this year for my normal lure selections and tactics. It was a beautiful day though. Spectacular sunrise, pretty calm for us in Bryans Fork, and the rain missed us most of the day. You could see that other parts of the lake weren't as lucky avoiding the rain.

Not too many weekends left in the fishing year for me (I am not an ice fisherman. I skate on it, not fish through it). I am planning the rest of the year now. I really want to head down south but don't have the ganas (desire) for the trek down and back. I think Pelican is looking like a good possibility though.

HockeyMan


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's too bad the fishing wasn't as hot as you'd have liked. At least you got to meet a group of forum guys and have some fun though.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i fished friday evening... it was nice the rain missed us, coppy waters at first but when the sun first went down it was on for a while. had one that bent my pole underneath my toon i thought for sure i was gona land em but that was bout as long as it lasted just like that he broke my line. only landed one from shore and my woman landed that one. i hooked a few but never even got them close only the only broke my line... guess i should invest on some heavier line.

can anyone tell me how well the fish survive when you cut the line when they have hook in the throat. i usually dont use bait so i didnt know what to do so i just cut the line... anyway strawberry is gona be good this fall.


----------



## WRB05 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fished off of Haws point last Saturday. We were knockin em dead with 3 inch white tube jigs tipped with a crawler in about 20-30ft of water. Great fun, until the storm came in that is...boated about 15 in an hour and a half. Mostly slott cutts with a few over 22", largest being 24". Caught some fat rainbows from shore as well. Most were between 16-18


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Were you fishing from a Fish Hunter raft? I used to have one of those.


----------

